# pas de barre de défilement sur Safari



## tapioca92 (14 Juin 2010)

Depuis quelque temps, la plupart de mes pages sur Safari s'ouvrent sans barre latérale de défilement ce qui m'empêche de la les consulter. Notamment, je n'ai pu poser ma question via Safari ne pouvant pas descendre assez bas pour poser ma question.
Comment ça se fait et que dois-je faire ?

Poster dans le bon forum en l'occurrence "Internet et réseau" On nigaud&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2010)

bonjour,
quel OS?
quel safari?
quel entretien du mac?
quels tests et reparations?

au minimum 
reparation des autorisations
+
tester sur un 2 é compte mac
si ca passe session2

virer ca sur session1
'Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist'

si ca passe pas on verra


----------



## tapioca92 (14 Juin 2010)

mac oS 10,4,11
safari 5,0

j'ai vérifié les autorisation => pas de changement.
j'ai créé un deuxième compte et là, ça marche.
pour "virer sur session 1", comment on fait ?
on copie Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist' de la session 2 pour le coller sur session 1 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h35 ----------

et encore merci de m'avoir répondu. c'est vraiment casse-pied.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2010)

la manip proposée est une des bases de reparation mac
valable pour beaucoup , mais alors beaucoup de cas

je te donne le principe general
Appli A qui vazouille sur session1

si elle marche sur session 2
ca veut dire que l'appli n'est pas en cause
mais " quelque chose "sur session 1 foire

et très souvent  c'est
sa plist session1
ou
un conflit avec autre chose sur session1

donc un des tests c'est
fermer appli A
déplacer sa ou ses plist qui est dans la biblio de session1
( Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences)

par exemple sur le bureau ( tu peux même créer un dossier " reparation Safari " sur le bureau si c'est plus clair)
Apres tu le jetteras


relancer l'appli A
tester
si ca va 
on peut virer la plist
( et reregler)

ici tu peux , à mon avis ,directement virer 
sauf si t'as fait des custo zarbes c'est à tous les coups la plist

mais si tu preferes commencer doucement ton apprentissage de réparation facile
commence par la déplacer
parfoisdéplacer plutot que virer direct est une  sage precaution quand on a des reglages complexes et que en fait la plist neuve ne resoud... pas  le souci
en  ce cas on remet l'ancienne et on cherche la vraie cause ailleurs
exemple si on a 25 comptes email dans mail , virer la plist mail oblige à rerégler  les 25 comptes , et peut etre ...pour rien si le souci est ailleurs dans mail


----------



## SulliX (15 Juin 2010)

Je constate moi aussi la disparition de l'ascenseur sur certaines pages ce soir.

Je soupçonne fortement Safari 5, que j'utilise depuis peu...


----------

